# kicking the wasps nest.



## memorael (Jul 8, 2016)

So I've been thinking, anyone up for a sharpening olympics 2.0?:bat:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm down.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh SNAP!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 8, 2016)

I missed the first one by mere months. So yes. I would love to be an observer of such an event.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 8, 2016)

What is this?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 8, 2016)

Ruso said:


> What is this?



Refer to these threads:

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/872952/

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/873205/


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 8, 2016)

I only made a small dent in the links (wasn't going to read 40ish pages of 6 year old posts tonight) but this sounds like fun . I'll be watching with interest


----------



## dough (Jul 9, 2016)

I enjoyed the first one. be fun to see this in 2.0 form.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh my, yes please. My body is ready. Would love to see Dave compete this time too.

For what it's worth, I'd be willing to pledge some cash towards the purchase of the testing knives.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 9, 2016)

Happening even more infrequently than the real olympics.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 9, 2016)

Can we submit entries for the official mascot?


----------



## Matus (Jul 9, 2016)

So - what is the official route to carry the gas stove?


----------



## memorael (Jul 9, 2016)

So I guess the voting should comence, aaaaaaaand... we need knives to sharpen... Anyone have a connect to put up 5 knives for the olympics and then return them to the owner? preferably 5 of the same? Jon? anybody? Then all we need is people that want to enter the competition I say we vote for three and leave 2 at random. If you want to join the competition just post I'm in and Dave can set up a voting thingy or any other mod. We will figure out things as we go along lol.:nunchucks:


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 10, 2016)

It would be great to do another of these. I'd vote that part of the entry criteria should be documenting the process, ideally by video, but at least a very detailed write-up so that everyone else can benefit from the knowledge of how the edges were achieved. Does anyone consider their sharpening routine a trade secret?

The knives should be one of the popular ones recommended to beginners, either a Tojiro DP as the original started out or the HSPS, or some Gesshin if Jon is up for sponsoring. Or a Tanaka Blue2 or VG10.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 10, 2016)

:viking::newhere::yatta:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 10, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> It would be great to do another of these. I'd vote that part of the entry criteria should be documenting the process, ideally by video, but at least a very detailed write-up so that everyone else can benefit from the knowledge of how the edges were achieved. Does anyone consider their sharpening routine a trade secret?
> 
> The knives should be one of the popular ones recommended to beginners, either a Tojiro DP as the original started out or the HSPS, or some Gesshin if Jon is up for sponsoring. Or a Tanaka Blue2 or VG10.



Some people apparently strop on the unglazed bottom of a ceramic coffee cup, for the Olympics we'll have to ensure nobody uses performance enhancing mugs :groucho:


----------



## goatgolfer (Jul 10, 2016)

If mandatory video explaining WHY the knife was "sharpened/improved" AND a profile AND choil shot AND a sharpening station pic (or in the video) I will donate one Tojiro DP 240 with shipping #1. I will also pay to have the winning Tojiro shipped back. I will also pay for a modest gift to the winner of the "Best in Beginner knife" category.

BTW: I sent a bent Tojiro DP 240 Gyuto to daveb a month ago for refurbishing and he was complimentary to the knife and says a friend in need is using it in rotation at a proper kitchen. Who knew?


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 10, 2016)

tjangula said:


> performance enhancing mugs :groucho:



tanner wins the internet


----------



## memorael (Jul 11, 2016)

So I am guessing the tojiro, DP is a knife that is suitable for the competition. Let me send a few Emails and see if I can find a sponsor. 

Cheers all!, guys remember to post I'm in if you wish to enter the competition.


----------



## RDalman (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm in :knife:


----------



## memorael (Jul 11, 2016)

So been talking to a knife guy and theres a very high possibility of the knives being sponsored for the competitions use so I think this is almost a done deal. So we have about two contestants plus me thats three, we need some more people to make the voting and stuff for the competition, come on guys, time to walk the walk.:bat:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 11, 2016)

I thought I said I was in already.


----------



## Kingkor (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm in (I'm from Israel so it may be tricky but I'm in) &#128512;


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 12, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Some people apparently strop on the unglazed bottom of a ceramic coffee cup, for the Olympics we'll have to ensure nobody uses performance enhancing mugs :groucho:



You're joking, but it would be awesome if someone (even if not as part of this competition) demonstrated what could be accomplished on some basic knife with a cement block, a brick, a mug, newspaper, and a flattening plate (just to give them all a flat working surface). It would be eye-opening to see exactly how much functional sharpness was bought with fancy sharpening toys.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 12, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> You're joking, but it would be awesome if someone (even if not as part of this competition) demonstrated what could be accomplished on some basic knife with a cement block, a brick, a mug, newspaper, and a flattening plate (just to give them all a flat working surface). It would be eye-opening to see exactly how much functional sharpness was bought with fancy sharpening toys.



You need to see MC sharpen on a cinder block and strop on cardboard...I'd link it but mobile.


----------



## goatgolfer (Jul 24, 2016)

Status of Sharpen-0lympus + ????


----------

